# Las Vegas - Tahiti Village Questions



## JoeWilly (Sep 17, 2014)

What's the most convenient location other than the airport to rent a car when staying at the Tahiti Village?

Any restaurant recommendations for places close to Tahiti Village?  Any type of food is fine--however, not too upscale.

Thanks


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 17, 2014)

JoeWilly said:


> What's the most convenient location other than the airport to rent a car when staying at the Tahiti Village?
> 
> Any restaurant recommendations for places close to Tahiti Village?  Any type of food is fine--however, not too upscale.
> 
> Thanks


If your flying into McCarran, the airport will be the most convenient place to rent a car: for both pickup and drop off. They will have the best selection. Most of the rental companies at the airport are open 24 hours, whereas the other offices thru out the valley have limited hours during the week, close at 1pm on Saturday, and are closed on Sunday.


Check out Groupon/Las Vegas:

http://www.groupon.com/browse/las-vegas?category=food-and-drink

Have you tried Pampas Brazilian Grille at the Planet Hollywood:

http://www.groupon.com/deals/pampas-brazilian-grille-4

You Valet on Harmon, right outside the entrance to the Miracle Mile, Pampas is on the left side right after you enter. Or you can take a Strip bus and get off at Harmon.  The Harley Davidson Cafe is right across the street.  Bubba Gumps Shrimp Co. is on the corner above Walgreen's, next to Planet Hollywood.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2014)

OP asks for 'most convenient' place to rent a car. Doesn't Enterprise bring it to you, or pick you up? Personally, I'd get it at the airport though.

Hmmm. Non upscale restaurant close to Tahiti Village. I think there is a Denny's onsite or close to it. But seriously. Southpointe is not too far, as is Town Square, both of those have multiple choices, though I wouldn't call either one 'walking distance.'

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Sep 17, 2014)

*location of rental car center*

Just so you know, the McCarran Rent-A-Car Center isn't located at the airport. It's about three miles away and there are shuttles that take you there from the airport.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 17, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Just so you know, the McCarran Rent-A-Car Center isn't located at the airport. It's about three miles away and there are shuttles that take you there from the airport.


And the shuttles run 24/7.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 17, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> OP asks for 'most convenient' place to rent a car. Doesn't Enterprise bring it to you, or pick you up? Personally, I'd get it at the airport though.
> 
> Hmmm. Non upscale restaurant close to Tahiti Village. I think there is a Denny's onsite or close to it. But seriously. Southpointe is not too far, as is Town Square, both of those have multiple choices, though I wouldn't call either one 'walking distance.'
> 
> Jim



If you go to Town Square, the Yard House is really good (lots of beer on tap, including the Hawaiian Kona Brewing Company) and so is the Bone Fish Grill.

http://www.yardhouse.com/default.aspx

http://www.bonefishgrill.com/Content/gift-cards

If you go to the Bone Fish, you got to try the Bang Bang Shrimp.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 17, 2014)

There is Premium Outlets South at Las Vegas Blvd South and Warm Springs (south of the resort on your left).

In front of the Outlet Mall are many quick serve and reasonably priced food options. There is a Chili's, Chipolte, Raising Cane's, Smashburger, Outback, Tropical Smoothie, and several other choices I can't think of at right now. 

If you've never been to Raising Cane's and like chicken fingers, give it a try. They only have a few things on their menu, chicken fingers, Texas Toast, fries, cole slaw, and beverages. Plus "Cane's Sauce." That's it. I love it. For a bit under $9. you can get a "Caniac Combo," which is six chicken fingers, Texas Toast, slaw, extra fries, two sauces, and a 32 ounce drink. Definitely enough for two, and if you and your partner are big eaters you can add on a finger or two.

Fern


JoeWilly said:


> Any restaurant recommendations for places close to Tahiti Village?  Any type of food is fine--however, not too upscale.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 17, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> OP asks for 'most convenient' place to rent a car. Doesn't Enterprise bring it to you, or pick you up? Personally, I'd get it at the airport though.
> 
> Hmmm. Non upscale restaurant close to Tahiti Village. I think there is a Denny's onsite or close to it. But seriously. Southpointe is not too far, as is Town Square, both of those have multiple choices, though I wouldn't call either one 'walking distance.'
> 
> Jim


You can't get any more convenient than the airport (off site) rental garage.  The airport shuttles will take the OP to the garage.  


After picking up the car, you'll come out of the garage onto Gilespie St.  Take a right onto Gilespie St. (about 1 block) and go to the corner, take a right onto Warm Springs Rd and drive West about 1/4 mile to LV BLVD. Take a right (North) onto LV BLVD.  Tahiti Village will be on your right side. If you drive over I215, you went to far.

If you bring up Google maps and type in "Tahiti Village Resort and Spa, Las Vegas, NV", you'll see it all: Tahiti Village, the rental car garage, Town Square, the Outlet Mall, etc.  Everything is that close.


To get to Town Square from Tahiti Village, turn right (North) back out on to LV BLVD and cross over I215.  Don't get into the far left lanes, which are for turning onto I215, I15, and the fly-over into Town Square. Go past the fly-over and then take the first left.  This will be the quickest way to get to the Yard House or the Bone Fish Grill.

If you bring up Google maps and type in "Tahiti Village Resort and Spa, Las Vegas, NV", you'll see it all: Tahiti Village, the rental car garage, Town Square, the Outlet Mall, etc.  Everything is that close.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 17, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 17, 2014)

The airport is really very close to Tahiti Village so unless you have the car delivered to you, that's likely the best place to rent from. Plus it has longer hours and shuttle service so it's just more convenient. The rental car place is actually between the airport and Tahiti Village.

About restaurants, there's a place that's fine dining that's close to Tahiti Village. It's Panevino: http://www.panevinolasvegas.com/
That might be too high end for this trip though.

Other nearby restaurants I'd recommend are at Town Square. There's California Pizza Kitchen: http://www.cpk.com/locations/town-square-las-vegas/
and Kabuki: http://www.kabukirestaurants.com/location/las-vegas/
and Yard House: http://www.yardhouse.com/nv/las-vegas-restaurant-town-square/

On site, there's a Denny's. Nearby at the outlet mall (walking distance) there's a Tropical Smoothie Cafe, Starbucks, Subway...


----------



## ricoba (Sep 17, 2014)

Just about 2 minutes south of Tahiti Village on the corner of LV Blvd and Robindale is one of our favorite places in Vegas, the Bootlegger Italian Bistro.

It's really very good and it's 24/7 with live entertainment every night.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone - I appreciate all the advise.  I checked car rental rates--Mandalay Bay vs. the airport and they are the same price.  Sounds like the airport is the best place.

Re: restaurants - I appreciate the recommendations.  We don't usually do "chain restaurants" because we have the chains in our hometown.  Any other "not to miss" favorite restaurants?  By none upscale, I don't want to spend $200 for two people.  Something aroound $100.00 for two is the price range.  We don't really want buffets either.  We'll have a car, so travel isn't really a problem.   I was just hoping there is a good restuarnat within walking distance but if Denny's is the only choice, we'll drive somewhere else.    

Any great restaurants in Henderson?  

Where's a good shopping mall other than the outlets?  I don't want the high end stores in the casinos--can't afford those.  A nice mall with some anchor stores like Belk, Macys, etc. would be great. 

Thanks again for all your help.  We're looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 18, 2014)

JoeWilly said:


> Where's a good shopping mall other than the outlets?  I don't want the high end stores in the casinos--can't afford those.  A nice mall with some anchor stores like Belk, Macys, etc. would be great.


The Fashion Show Mall is on the corner of the Strip and Spring Mountain across from the Wynn. The anchor stores are Macys, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Saks Fifth Avenue, Dillards.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 18, 2014)

Away from the tourist areas, for a really fine, gourmet, non-chain meal, go to Todds Unique on Sunset Road East of Green Valley. One of our favorites. Want a Steakhouse? We prefer Silverado Steakhouse in South Point. How about Taverns? There is a Steiners on South Las Vegas at Windmill, and a Village Pub east of the airport on Sunset (it is a local chain, but worth it). A tavern here is the equivalent of your hometown coffee shop, IF your hometown coffee shop had a closed in bar with smoking and slot machines, and a separate restaurant with good, inexpensive food. If you are further North for some reason, there is Ichabods, on Flamingo near Pecos, with an extensive menu.

Want a Jewish deli? Del Mar Deli in South point has really good deli meats. It is counter service, so you might want to get it to go, it isn't that far from where you'll be. BBQ? Memphis BBQ on Warm Springs east of Spencer is a local favorite. Mike Mills, the owner, has won Memphis in May several times. Just say the word and I'll join ya 

If you want a mall that has major anchors but no tourists, go to Galleria at Sunset in Henderson.

I am writing this on a tablet with a stick, late at night, so sorry about no links or directions. If you want more info, just ask.

Fern



JoeWilly said:


> Thanks everyone - I appreciate all the advise.  I checked car rental rates--Mandalay Bay vs. the airport and they are the same price.  Sounds like the airport is the best place.
> 
> Re: restaurants - I appreciate the recommendations.  We don't usually do "chain restaurants" because we have the chains in our hometown.  Any other "not to miss" favorite restaurants?  By none upscale, I don't want to spend $200 for two people.  Something aroound $100.00 for two is the price range.  We don't really want buffets either.  We'll have a car, so travel isn't really a problem.   I was just hoping there is a good restuarnat within walking distance but if Denny's is the only choice, we'll drive somewhere else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 18, 2014)

*I Forgot*

Not to be missed, if you will be downtown, go to Carson Kitchen. It is young, hip, funky, and best of all it has delicious, wonderfully inventive food. 

I went with a group of sex ladies, ages late 50's to mid 70's, and they made us feel like queens.

The food? Think bacon jam with Brie with toast, oxtail sand forbidden rice, fried green tomato and crab Sammie, lamb gyro tacos, flatbread with blue cheese, mushrooms, and carmelized onions (one order was made with goat cheese for a friend allergic to cow's cheese, and she raved and raved about it), macaroni and cheese with five types of cheese (one smoked) and truffles. And there was more.

We are going back next week. really not to be missed. Now listed as a top restaurant, and reasonable!

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 18, 2014)

JoeWilly said:


> What's the most convenient location other than the airport to rent a car when staying at the Tahiti Village?
> 
> Any restaurant recommendations for places close to Tahiti Village?  Any type of food is fine--however, not too upscale.
> 
> Thanks



Other than the airport there are several along the strip. I know there use to be a budget rental counter in the Hawaiian Village in front of Polo Towers. I'm almost certain you'll find rental car counters in Mandalay Bay, Luxor, Excalibur and the Tropicana hotel/casino's. 

Normally I'd think it's a decent idea to rent off site but, every time I've price compared, it's been cheaper to just rent at the airport location. For instance, we have a trip planned in a couple of weeks and I have a midsize car rented through Thrifty at the airport location for $14/day. All other locations were $35/day. Even if I only wanted the car for just one day it was easier and not a lot more to rent for the 4 nights we'll be in town. 

Bootleggers by the outlet malls has usually been good Italian. Claim Jumper, which is a western states chain restaurant, is in the outdoor mall made to look like a small town, has always been good. We enjoy the restaurants in the Southpoint Casino as well. The steakhouse there, Silverado I think, has always been nice and reasonably priced for a Vegas steakhouse.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Not to be missed, if you will be downtown, go to Carson Kitchen. It is young, hip, funky, and best of all it has delicious, wonderfully inventive food.
> 
> I went with *a group of sex ladies*, ages late 50's to mid 70's, and they made us feel like queens.
> 
> ...



I had no idea those 1-800-hot-girls were available to go out for dinner as a group.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2014)

Will probably pass on the sex ladies (ain't typing a tablet with a stick fun?), but thanks for the description of Carson Kitchen. We might have to build a trip down to LV around it.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Sep 18, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> Claim Jumper, which is a western states chain restaurant, is in *the outdoor mall made to look like a small town*, has always been good.


That is Town Square and I highly recommend it, too.  Restaurants I like there are Brio, Tommy Bahamas (lunch is more reasonable & it's attached to a Tommy Bahamas store), and Blue Martini (great happy hour with bargains on appetizers and drinks).


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2014)

There's also a Whole Foods at Town Square. I know it's overpriced groceries, but sooo good, and we don't have one at home. So for convenience foods on vacation, we can justify it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 18, 2014)

I told you guys that our dining out group was lotsa fun 

Fern



dougp26364 said:


> I had no idea those 1-800-hot-girls were available to go out for dinner as a group.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions!!!  We really appreciate all the help.  

Fern and Karen - I'd like to meet you and anyone else who will be in LV during the week of Oct. 5th - the 12th. And, I'm sure my husband would love to meet the "sex ladies". Are there any dates/times that work for you?  You name the place, we can be there.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 18, 2014)

Wed or Thurs, lunch or dinner is good for me. How about Memphis BBQ if you like BBQ or Cafe V in Sun City Anthem for lunch, great "Strip View," and reasonably priced.

Fern



JoeWilly said:


> Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions!!!  We really appreciate all the help.
> 
> Fern and Karen - I'd like to meet you and anyone else who will be in LV during the week of Oct. 5th - the 12th. And, I'm sure my husband would love to meet the "sex ladies". Are there any dates/times that work for you?  You name the place, we can be there.


----------



## Dori (Sep 18, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> I told you guys that our dining out group was lotsa fun
> 
> Fern



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Dori


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 19, 2014)

Fern & Karen,

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 19, 2014)

JoeWilly said:


> Fern & Karen,
> 
> I sent you a private message.


I sent you a PM just now. Wednesday works great for me!


----------

